# Pricing on Upcoming Wedding



## iflynething (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been asked to do a wedding Sunday, April 29th.

What the bride needs from me are around 150 pictures (that's what she told me, but I will take many more and we can go from there) of the before, the ceremony, aftershots of the family/bride/groom, and of course the reception.

Going from that, what would YOU expect to be charged and/or what would you charge for something like this.

Also, I have experience with one wedding which I did in November. I took around 300 shots and the bride was very happy with the results, even though all I had was my Nikon point-and-shoot. 

I have some time to get aquainted with wedding photography.

This would be considered my first "true" wedding "shoot." The other thing is I have just Nikon Point and shoot and I definately don't want to roll in there with that. I told the bride I am working on a better camera (a Nikon D40 or 50) which will take higher quality, and better pictures. It's not that the Nikon doesn't take good ones, it just being seen taking the pictures with that camera.


I hope you can help.

Thank you

~Michael~


----------



## JIP (Feb 12, 2007)

First of all the D40 or D50 WILL take better pictures regardless of what you might think but putting that aside only you can decide what your time is worth and what your particular bride will be willing to pay and what the going rate in your area is put those three things together and you might come up with a good price but with your experience I would not plan on charging alot.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 12, 2007)

That's what I wanted to take into consideration was my experience. I would of course take pictures to the best of my ability.

I just have to get, or get access to a D40 or D50 that weekend or sometime before to get familiar with it.

A wedding is a very important time that *usually *happens once and I want to be able to capture those precious moments.

I was thinking in the neighborhood of $100-150? More? Less? Just right?

Thanks for your input

~Michael~


----------



## JIP (Feb 12, 2007)

Ask the bride if this is right tally up your expenses and add what you think you should make and theres your price.  Just remember one thing never underestimate how much it will cost _you _to shoot print and mabye buy an album for this wedding.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 12, 2007)

Start out by considering all of your expenses:  prints, batteries, gas, lunch, everything...  Double that, and add whatever you want to make.  $150 doesn't seem like enough to me for a full day of wedding photography, even if you don't have a lot of experience.  

I made $300 after expenses for my first wedding.


----------



## mimartin (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in a similar boat.  I've never shot a wedding, but had one in May that I was doing for a friend of the family (she can't afford a high-priced photographer).  I generally shoot sports and family portraits, mainly outdoor stuff.  A referral approached me about an indoor wedding (yikes!) and all I had was a point and shoot (FujiFilm).  It's a great camera and she loves my pictures.  I was honest with her about my equipment and experience.  (I have since upgraded equipment, so my husband will use the P&S as the second photographer).  She was interested in a quote (desperate is more like it) so I told her that I'd do her wedding for $100.  I put together some packages and she choose one that she liked.  She mainly wants family pictures, but I told her that the $100 would cover 4 hours and I'd shoot the reception, ceremony, etc.  I'll post her pictures online for her to purchase whenever she wants.  If you have photoshop, you can put together a DVD slideshow, which is a big seller.  I know that this is underpriced, but I'm gaining experience which is what you need (in my opinion) to charge a price worth your trouble.  Remember that you'll have to go through all of the pictures that you take and edit them (possibly).  For every football game that I take pictures of (say 400 pictures), I'll spend a day of editing.  Hey, every photographer has to shoot their first wedding sometime.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## JIP (Feb 14, 2007)

mimartin said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I've never shot a wedding, but had one in May that I was doing for a friend of the family (she can't afford a high-priced photographer). I generally shoot sports and family portraits, mainly outdoor stuff. A referral approached me about an indoor wedding (yikes!) and all I had was a point and shoot (FujiFilm). It's a great camera and she loves my pictures. I was honest with her about my equipment and experience. (I have since upgraded equipment, so my husband will use the P&S as the second photographer). She was interested in a quote (desperate is more like it) so I told her that I'd do her wedding for $100. I put together some packages and she choose one that she liked. She mainly wants family pictures, but I told her that the $100 would cover 4 hours and I'd shoot the reception, ceremony, etc. I'll post her pictures online for her to purchase whenever she wants. If you have photoshop, you can put together a DVD slideshow, which is a big seller. I know that this is underpriced, but I'm gaining experience which is what you need (in my opinion) to charge a price worth your trouble. Remember that you'll have to go through all of the pictures that you take and edit them (possibly). For every football game that I take pictures of (say 400 pictures), I'll spend a day of editing. Hey, every photographer has to shoot their first wedding sometime. Congratulations!!!


you must be nuts why don't you do it for free $100!!! that may seem like alot if you say you are shooting only 4 hours but if you say you are going to shoot ceremony formals and even some reception you can throw that 4 hour figure right out the window.  Even if you have no experience you need to consider editing time and CD burning time if you are going to give them prints and even if you are going to meet them before or after the wedding to deliver the prints.


----------



## mimartin (Feb 15, 2007)

JIP said:


> you must be nuts why don't you do it for free $100!!!


I am trying to help them out.  They can't afford any more and I really need the experience.  I'm willing to not make alot of money off of this to gain some experience and have wedding pictures to market for my next wedding.  My next wedding won't be for $100.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry to frighten you here but before taking on a wedding consider a few things.

This is the couple's big day. Are you experienced enough top take wedding images?  It's not just a point and shoot ocassion.  If that's how you use the camera then a P&S will probably do the same job.

It's not just the camera that determines what a good shot is, the photographer has to _*make *_(not just take) the shot!

Can the couple afford someone better?  If they can let them because these are high pressure jobs that should not be taken lightly. What if you mess up?  You will feel bad the couple will likely feel worse.

Do you have experience in posing poeople? This is a nightmare to the learner.  Look at many many many wedding images before you think about it.

Regards equipment, you need a backup camera, lots of memory, fast lenses (the cheap 50mm f1.8 will do ok) and a very good flash unit like a SB600 - LOTS AND LOTS of Memory and shoot RAW.

Backups are required because cameras do break down. What if it breaks ofr you drop it in a panic or the like.  Be prepared and do lots of reading.  Loads of info on the web.

Charge what you feel is appropriate for your experience. The hours you spend shooting can easily be doubled when post processing!


----------



## iflynething (Feb 15, 2007)

First, thank you for all your help, posts and comments. I really appreciate them.

I am prepared to edit. When you would edit pictures, what are you editing...I guess that's too broad? Cropping? Brightness? What else?

I have left her a message and I WILL tell her of my experience. Just like you said, mimartin, everyone has to shoot their first wedding sometime.

When I spoke to the bride, she said she is looking for a cheaper photographer. I know she doesn't want to spend alot for the more expensive photographer, but I don't want her to think you get what you pay for.

The wedding I did in November was done with my point and shoot but it was not to my liking. The "actual" professional photographer has a Kodak "advanced" point and shoot (like the Sony H5, but a Kodak version). Those photos turned out nice. I just told her I would come anyways and shoot. My photos turned out to her liking too. 

A backup camera :0 Oh boy!  I have a teacher who's husband is a photographer and does weddings. He might be able to let me use one of his. All I can do is try.

The $150 is, modest, I guess. That's why I'm here. I don't want to charge too much but, then again if they can get someone else for cheaper then I wouldn't want to loose the business and above all experience. I was asking around school what would people "expect" to be charged if they had a photorapher like me (in high school), with a year's experience photographing, and one wedding behind me. Some said up to $500, some $200-250. I called a photographer in town and was quoted at $750 for 3 hours service, rights to the negatives, and a CD with the digital JPEG files of the pictures?

I will talk more with the bride and get more information.

Thank you again

~Michael~


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

do it for free . . . don't mess up the market!

there are too many weekend warriors out there willing to do it for less than what they should, and it makes it harder to make a living.

Also please don't give them the files!  make them buy prints from you, even if your doing them at cost!!!!!!


----------



## iflynething (Feb 15, 2007)

By you saying make them buy prints from me, you mean I get them developed and they buy from what I got developed?

I have still not talked to the bride so I don't know if she is wanting an album of all the pictures or not. That's another story though 

~Michael~


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 15, 2007)

Show them the digital images ypou create on a CD (very low res - say 500 pixels on the longest edge). They can cjhoose the ones they want from that.

I'm still not sure that you are ready to do a wedding when asking basic questions about editing. Learn that -do the wedding free and as long as they know you are a beginner then if there's a problem it's theirs for not spending the money for a pro.

P&S cameras are not imo good enough to do a decent wedding shoot. You cannot reduce the depth of field enough and the flash is horrible - but again if the expectations are low you may succeed.

Do a wedding as a second shooter. Learn where to stand by watching a pro. Watch posing, take shots and edit to your satisfaction.

Then start with a wedding like this. There's a lot of learning and you need to know your equipment inside out.

Sorry if I sound harsh but when I started doing weddings last year, I'd already spent over £6,000 on equipment to enable me to be confident I had the lenses for the job. Would not have attempted anything with my old P&S!

Good luck if you do.

Regards
JD


----------



## iflynething (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I'm not bad with editing nor computer illiterate, but what would you do as far as editing. I know how to do it but what to do is what I'm asking.

Thank you

~Michael~


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

some people edit everything then show the edited material.

some people show unedited, and then edit what they buy.


i agree you prolly shouldn't do the wedding with the equipment/experience you have, unless its free


----------



## astrostu (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to agree with the recent folks:  For your experience, I would not charge anything but expenses.  At this point in your life, it's almost worth it in the experience you will gain doing the wedding as opposed to the extra cash.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 15, 2007)

especially with the liability of charging money for it . . . if you mess up its more of a  reflection on you as a professional, not a friend


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 15, 2007)

This is a tough spot you're in. How well do you know the bride? If she's a good friend it might be a better idea for you to do the wedding as a favor just to gain more experience as long as she's ok with that. It sounds like you have made your experience level quite clear to her so I'd say you're ok in that regard. Even if you do end up charging the $100 I would ask the bride not to run around telling all her friends your price. You don't want a bunch of people calling you and expecting the same. We went with a decent photographer for our wedding and I believe our cost was about $500 - $600 if I remember right and I thought that was pretty cheap. They did the service, all the family photos afterwards and our entrance at the reception. Get a few more quotes in your area to see what the going rate is for the pros. Can't hurt.


----------



## mimartin (Feb 19, 2007)

iflynething said:


> Well I'm not bad with editing nor computer illiterate, but what would you do as far as editing. I know how to do it but what to do is what I'm asking.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ~Michael~


 
You need to be familar with a photo software package, like Photoshop.  When I first begin to edit my pictures, I look at each picture and fix the obvious.  Then you can play around with B&W, lighting, filters, cropping, etc.  I was at Books A Million the other night and there's a couple of really good books on wedding photography.  They cover checklists, poses, editing, and more.  Plus, there's tons of stuff online.  If you don't have a website, I'd agree with the other guy that suggested putting the images on a CD (low res) and let them choose their prints.  You can have them printed somewhere like Shutterfly.com or Kodak and have them shipped to the couple.


----------



## Hair Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

Do the shoot for free, when you have spent time processing and sorting the images then you can look to charge them for a simple book or DVD or some prints.

If they don't like what you shoot they don't have to pay, down side you smashed their big day, you have to live with it. But as you  say, and I agree, everybody has to have a 1st one.

Good luck


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 22, 2007)

Shoot for free, charge for prints they like.

Your first should NEVER be as the main photorapher though.


----------



## Chris Voith (Mar 5, 2007)

Ditto the 2 above posts. Shoot it for free, charge for prints. That way you'll start to learn what sells/doesn't. Trying shooting at a friend's wedding as the secondary guy. You get some interesting shots of people not looking right at the camera. Watch carefully how pros do it. It's not easy and it takes a certain personality to do it well. I think people often find wedding shooters annoying because they are endlessly coaxing people into unnatural acts, but IT'S A BIG DEAL. What the photographer does is the most enduring part of the day. Don't screw it up!!


----------



## Dave_D (Mar 9, 2007)

Do it the right way. Earn your wings first by going to work for a Pro as an assistant/2nd shooter part time or what have you. Learn from a professional. Like previously mentioned here, there is so much more to doing a wedding then just taking the pictures. I won't re iterate because it has already been said, but if you can learn what you need to confidently do the job before the date, then go for it. If not, then back out of it. Otherwise, you are not being fair to the customer and you are diluting the market making it harder on those who depend on this work to make a living.


----------



## iflynething (Mar 13, 2007)

I was going to go to a wedding with one of my teacher's husbands but I didn't have the right dress clothes. There are many more that I want to go to with him in the future.

I told the bride I have 1 years photography experience and one other wedding. She says she is talking to two other photographers and would call me if she wanted to use me.

I think I might call her back and just see if I can still come to the wedding and take pictures. The only problem is I have just my little Nikon Coolpix L4 which personally I was not satisfied with the outcome of the pictures I shot at that other wedding. I can just tell her what I'm wanting to do [get more experience] and just shoot and show her what I got and if she wants some just charge for prints

Thanks for all the help and advice. 

~Michael~


----------



## Dave_D (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are really interested in wedding photography, go through the phone book and call some pros. Some will have equipment for you to use as a second/assistant shooter. Find one that does and it will really give you a sense of what it is like to shoot a real wedding with proper equipment. One of the guys where I live has Nikon D2x's for his second shooters. Once you proof you are worth you salt, the money can be pretty good. Depending on the job, I will do a 60-40 split after expenses for my second shooter.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 14, 2007)

ask a pro if you can assist them at a wedding shoot some day. You know, carry their equiptment, move lighting around etc. but explain, that by being his/her assistant, you want to be paid in advice/guidance rather than in money. Have them tell you what they are trying to do with every picture, and what they look for. write down gear info etc. you'll learn a lot from someone professional. they should be nice enough to tell you what you need to know if you aren't asking for money. Photography is a pretty unifying hobby, if they see that you are interested, they'll be happy to know that they took part in you being able to turn out great pictures in the future. Every "camera person" I've talked to seems real nice, and happy that I am so young and interested in photography, enough where they gladly help.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 15, 2007)

I second the above post and if its a busy pro you tag along with go to more than one, in fact go to as many as you can before you do this wedding, lots of things can go wrong on these shoots and if your not prepared properly this lady isn't going to get anything, you also need more than one set of equipment, I take three sets with me, you can almost guarantee if you only have one camera that this is the day it'll call it a day, be warned.


----------



## emogirl (Mar 19, 2007)

speaking as a wedding photographer  - and knowing that yes, everyone has to start somewhere.....and guessing this couple doenst have the money and if they are asking someone with a p&s camera, then obviously they arent expecting much.  Do the wedding for COST ONLY...you are in no position to charge them, even if you do buy an slr, you only have 6 weeks to figure out how to use it BASICALLY!  
  If you are hellbent on mkaing money on this, then figure out what your cost will be - do they expect prints in an album or just a CD?  dont forget batteries & gas.....figure out your cost x3...that will be fine to start.


----------

